# advice



## Babydust2014 (May 16, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

I am doing IVF as an Egg Sharer I found out last week I was matched and I am now waiting for the recipents AF to show up this week I have 3 days left of my pill I am told to finish and have the 7 day break and start the next pack and then we will be ready to start treatment.

I have to say I am a little nervous and very scared of the injections not too sure how I will get through it, This will be my first IVF and it is very secret no family members or friends know about it. I am a little worried as I work in a busy MRI dept in a very busy hospital and have not told work as I have not  been here very long and I don't want them to know I was planning IVF when I accepted the position. Ofcourse I will not be able to go in the Scanner room once pregnant which is easily avoided (mostly) but lifting and moving patients is a concern of mine. Am I silly for not telling work? My Manager and work colleagues will not be too sympathetic.

One last thing I am at a road block on what I write to leave if/when in 18 yrs time the recipents child wants to know who I am any suggestions or examples??

Thanks in advance


----------



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Babydust, I'm at herts and essex too, I'm down regging hoping we can start stims next week. I think with regards to work it will be ok up until you have your embies transferred maybe you will need to tell your manager at that point as you don't want to do anything that may harm your chances.

With the goodwill message, I wrote about my hobbies, characteristics what my family life was/is like and generally what type of person I am. Just think what you would like to know if it was you, hope it helps x


----------



## sammyry (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi ladies 
I am currently with herts and essex to
Have just had my Amh levels back today which were 90
So now have to make an appointment to find out what's next


----------



## MammaMia (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi, I have a beautiful little boy through egg donation. Best thing I ever did. 

There are lots of books on the topic, although a lot of them are a bit heavy-going and most of the memoire-type books are based in the USA. There is a new Kindle book out by Gina Hashrard which I thought was pretty good (and short and to the point, which is a blessing with that sort of book!) and might be worth a read. It's a memoire-type book but it runs through most of the things you might be worried about, and being based in the UK it might give more relevant information to what you might expect over here. 

Good luck!


----------

